# Birmingham Fixed Gear & Singlespeed



## MessenJah (24 Mar 2009)

Birmingham Fixed Gear site... with news, events blah blah blah etc.

Also... for some reason a lot of UK cities seem to have a sub-forum on the london fixed gear & singlespeed forum. Brum's is here


----------



## Will1985 (24 Mar 2009)

Already there! Still need to replace my crashed frame.


----------



## Will1985 (24 Mar 2009)

No - I'm back in Norfolk for 10 days.


----------



## GrahamG (25 Mar 2009)

I'm still back in Brum intermittently, usually with my bike too! So if any of you see somebody on a red raleigh with mudguards and a spinny gear intended for Bristol hills, then it's me.


----------

